
The Future of RSS - far33d
http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/readwriteweb/~3/106477738/the_future_of_rss.php
======
teki321
I think the RSS is just a beginning. Google Reader is like a custom webpage
with all the information what I am interested in.

The only thing what I miss is the commenting, I don't want to visit the
website just to read and write comments.

Some ideas in this field: \- in each rss entry there should be a link to the
RSS of the comments. \- RSS readers should display them inline. \- xml-rpc for
blog commenting: <http://www.webpronews.com/blogtalk/2007/02/20/xml-rpc-for-
blog-comments> \- each comment should contain the possibility to write a reply
(with the help of xml-rpc + a small form) \- or the whole thing can be
implemented on an email or IM base

~~~
far33d
Thought: Arrington has been touting SSE for over a year, and still, no one has
built anything compelling with it:

<http://www.crunchnotes.com/?p=54>

certainly, the first thing one could do with this is create blog software that
allows you to submit comments via SSE. There are a lot of great ideas
surrounding bi-directional RSS, I'm surprised no one has done anything with
them.

------
jkush
I'm probably going against the grain here, but I think adding more attributes
to RSS is a mistake. It's supposed to be about simple syndication. In the bank
account example, rss simply isn't suitable and trying to make it suitable is a
hack. How about using RSS to notify a customer of an event, but have the
actual content of the event stored somewhere else?

In other words, use RSS as a notification service, and have the link attribute
point to somewhere that contains the proprietary format. So, anyone can be
notified of the event, if you want to get more details, use an adapter that's
suitable for reading that particular format.

~~~
far33d
that's not a bad idea!

~~~
jkush
you know, the more I think about it the more I like it. Maybe I should apply
to YC with this idea for the winter round?

------
dpapathanasiou
Even without extending RSS (which I think is a good idea), there is still a
lot of potential in "remixing" existing feeds to personal tastes.

Pipes is one way, SeekSift.com (my company's service) is another, but I don't
think anyone's got it quite right yet.

------
far33d
I read this through my RSS feed, but the site seems to be down... Interesting
analysis of the limitations of RSS and how possible extensions could make it
more powerful. [site back up now]

